# Michael Phelps



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Quite amazing what he did. He is quite the athlete.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Yeah this guy is such a monster


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Phelps is def a *BEAST* 8 medals is pretty freaking amazing!! He is most def repping the US well. I was at the pool today for my cousins b day and I think I heard Phelps name at least 10 times. I think he is about sick of hearing his own name, lol.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah Phelps is a beast, I read on ESPN that NBC is worried that their ratings are going to drop big time because he isn't going to be swimming anymore.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, he's a beast, but he's in the most events than anyone.:dunno:


----------



## rinasings2u (Aug 16, 2008)

He is amazing!! Does he have a gf? haha jk.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

He dominates his sport. Thanks for the section TREY!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Yes, he's a beast, but he's in the most events than anyone.:dunno:


 

Don't be hatin' man- I got kicked out of the Rhythmic gymnastic competition this year just for smokin' weed with the 13 year old chinese gymnast. ​ 
Screw Phelps- here's what ya'll are really missing out of:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y16EMsrGQQ​ 

My early years:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elClZugOCjE&feature=related​ 




PS- what Phelps did was pretty freakin' amazing.​


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Walker said:


> Don't be hatin' man- I got kicked out of the Rhythmic gymnastic competition this year just for smokin' weed with the 13 year old chinese gymnast. ​
> Screw Phelps- here's what ya'll are really missing out of:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y16EMsrGQQ​



Hell ya! I think I saw you performing that same routine at the county fair last month!.....but you were wearing a curly wig, big red nose, face paint and a multi color jumpsuit. haha


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Yes, he's a beast, but he's in the most events than anyone.:dunno:


That makes it even more remarkable because he only has a finite amount of time and energy. He severely risked over-extending himself and risking a few of those gold medals he won.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I hate be the jerk but two of the medal were in relay races so he owes some fellow swimmers for life.

Was Spitz in relays? Does anyone know?


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> I hate be the jerk but two of the medal were in relay races so he owes some fellow swimmers for life.
> 
> Was Spitz in relays? Does anyone know?


Phelps actually won three relay gold medals...

4x100m freestyle
4x200m freestyle
4x100m individual medley

and Spitz won gold in the same three events I believe too.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> I hate be the jerk but two of the medal were in relay races so he owes some fellow swimmers for life.
> 
> *Was Spitz in relays?* Does anyone know?


Spitz was in relays.


Edit: Hett beat me to it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hett said:


> That makes it even more remarkable because he only has a finite amount of time and energy. He severely risked over-extending himself and risking a few of those gold medals he won.


Yes, but does that really matter when he's got the most chances? I'm not doubting his skill, I know full well that he's the best swimmer in the world, I'm just saying that this craze over his medal count doesn't mean shit to me because he's had more chances than anyone.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Plazz, it's still pretty amazing though. I'm not sure, but didn't he get a gold in ALL events he participated in? That's pretty amazing.

It'd be hella funny if he was roided.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, I have already realized that. I know he's the best swimmer, and I know that he will and would win every medal.

But what I'm frustrated about is the fuss about his medal count. Think of it like this. You hold a KO competition to see who can get the most KO's, and you have A. Silva in that competition, but it turns out that Silva gets to fight 8 times while others get 2-3 times, and then you praise Silva for winning that many.

(prob not the best example, but I hope you know what I mean)


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

his body looks weird i dont like swimmers body...funny shaped...he still amazing though


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

haha that gif is hillarious! hahaha:thumb02:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Yes, he's a beast, but he's in the most events than anyone.:dunno:


I don't get it...

It's not like the US team withheld other swimmers so he could go for the golds; he was simply the best swimmer in ALL of those events. Qualifying for more events than anyone is a good thing.


----------



## HALF_INSANE (Jul 14, 2008)

*haha*



Steph05050 said:


> his body looks weird i dont like swimmers body...funny shaped...he still amazing though


I agree I am not a fan of the swimmers body, but as an Orthopedic nurse Phelps is a phenomenon. His wing span is 3 inches greater than his height. 6'7" wingspan is insane. That in itself is disturbing since he is 6'4". His knees are double jointed, and his torso is much longer in proportion than normal. He is a case that found the perfect thing for his body type and shape. Amazing but completely funny shaped


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Have any of you read the shit he eats on a daily basis? I'm surprised he's not dead.....


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Yes, I have already realized that. I know he's the best swimmer, and I know that he will and would win every medal.
> 
> But what I'm frustrated about is the fuss about his medal count. Think of it like this. You hold a KO competition to see who can get the most KO's, and you have A. Silva in that competition, but it turns out that Silva gets to fight 8 times while others get 2-3 times, and then you praise Silva for winning that many.
> 
> (prob not the best example, but I hope you know what I mean)


all those people could have entered more events if they had the athleticism to compete in them all.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> It's not like the US team withheld other swimmers so he could go for the golds; he was simply the best swimmer in ALL of those events. Qualifying for more events than anyone is a good thing.


That's not what I'm talking about. I've already said that he is the best swimmer. But in terms of Olympic sport as a whole, he's probably in the most events because well, swimming has the most events, that's why his medal count doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

He has done it over lots of different disciplines and distances though. It's a bit like a track runner getting the gold in 100m, 200m, 400m, 800m, hurdles etc etc


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

69nites said:


> all those people could have entered more events if they had the athleticism to compete in them all.


You're not listening.

I've already established that he is the greatest swimmer. I'm just saying that his sport - swimming - has the most events, as opposed to other sports like Wrestling, Tennis, even track.



pauly_j said:


> He has done it over lots of different disciplines and distances though. It's a bit like a track runner getting the gold in 100m, 200m, 400m, 800m, hurdles etc etc


Not necessarily, the variance in his distance wasn't much (100,200,400), however, he has the option of doing each distance with butterfly, freestyle, backstroke, breaststroke. And Track is alot different than swimming. It's almost impossible for someone like Gay or Bolt to win the 400m+, they're built differently, and they can only do it in one style. The most medals bolt could realistically win is about 4 at most (in one Olympics) Thus, according to media standards, he wouldn't be able to become the greatest Olympian ever.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

plazzman said:


> You're not listening.
> 
> I've already established that he is the greatest swimmer. I'm just saying that his sport - swimming - has the most events, as opposed to other sports like Wrestling, Tennis, even track.
> 
> ...


do you know how many sports have more than 8 events?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

69nites said:


> do you know how many sports have more than 8 events?


look at how many events Phelps can potentially win, as opposed to Bolt.

Phelps:

100m butterfly
100m freestyle (did not enter)
200m butterfly
200m freestyle(did not enter, but competes in)
200m butterfly
200m IM
400m IM
4x100m Medley relay
4x100m Free relay
4x200m freestyle relay
400m IM

Bolt:

100m
200m
4x100m relay
400m (maybe, but not entered)


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Honeslty, I was more impressed by Bolt...

3 Golds in Track with 3 WR's which is unheard of

WR's in swimming get broken all the time, but records in Athletics don't, the 200m record had been there for 12 years, the 4x100m record had been there for ages too

Bolt broke the 100m record even though he slowed down at the end and celebrated at 90m

Bolt was more impressive for me


----------

